# morrowind music problem



## lionash (Jan 6, 2007)

hey all,
i'm only new to this posting stuff, however, can someone help??
I have been playing morrowind for years now and all of a sudden, when i start the game it gets all the way to the menu and then say " music error:can not play file Data files/music/special/morrwind title.mp3 "
Its really got me perplexed!!!
How do i go about fixing it. I have uninstalled and re-installed 1 million times but no go. 

HELP!!!
having morrowing cravings
Lionash


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome to TSF!

Please run through all the steps under "Common Game Issues" in my signature, and post back with results.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

I've heard that having hardware acceleration on full can sometimes cause the game to crash with an error about sound files.
Try lowering the hardware acceleration for your audio hardware down a bit by going Start -> Run -> Type "dxdiag" -> Go to the sound tab then turn Hardware acceleration down to at least "Basic Acceleration".

Let us know how you go.


----------



## lionash (Jan 6, 2007)

*morrowind probs*

hey,
thanks for the reply........however after going thru all the recommended solutions, none seemed to fix the issue. I decided that i would then turn my attention back to oblivion, started playing then it froze, many times. Re-installed only to get to the end of the install and another error message "data8.cab" not allowing for final install. 
not sure where to go from here
any idea's?

lionash


----------



## melody (Apr 24, 2007)

lionash hi,
im having that music error problem and i ll ask you to explain your steps as easy as you can  
i dont care about a 1 minuted stupid song but im tryng to get rid of it for days

please help thanx
best, melody


----------



## melody (Apr 24, 2007)

and i set all accelerations to basic as tiber septim says but i still cannot fix music error


----------

